

Ask HN: Help with monetization for programminginterview.com - crystalarchives

I have a PageRank 5 website that I made a couple of years ago when I was preparing to interview for tech jobs in Boston. I collected a bunch of programming interview questions and wrote my own answers to them in C++ / Java, and decided to put them online for posterity.
www.programminginterview.com<p>Fast forward to the present - I've quit my job and started working on my own projects full time. I moved to Shanghai to conserve capital (lower cost of living versus Boston), but unfortunately my funds are running low so I'm looking at my old sites to see if I can squeeze some money out of them to expand my runway.<p>Currently I'm just promoting "Programming Interviews Exposed" and other programming interview books on Amazon but the earnings are literally chump change, maybe $10 / month max. There are also some affiliate links to ThinkGeek.com but they've earned nada. I'm also selling links which I know is bad but it's another $25 / month which is kinda poor for a PR5 site. I used to have a job board but it got little to no traffic so I got rid of it.<p>Traffic is pretty good, very solid at 6500+ uniques per month, all very targeted and mostly from Google searches.<p>If the community has any ideas on how to improve the monetization of my site I would be eternally grateful!
======
tst
Some ideas:

* write an ebook about programming interviews

* offer consulting services for interview training or revising CVs/covering letters

~~~
crystalarchives
Hm, good suggestions - I thought about packaging up all the content into an
ebook, but then I wouldn't have a website...

Consulting services is a great idea as well but I'm hoping for something
that's more "set it and forget it".

I appreciate your suggestions though!

